# looking for traction tires



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

For LGB O-4-0. I need the 35.5 MM size. Is there a substitute out there?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try Aristos that fit the Rogers. Later RJD


----------

